# Games for pentium III -800Mhz  128 Mb Ram



## ranjithbajpe (Aug 6, 2006)

Can u please suggest me some Racing games with good graphics for this pc configuration.
Pentium III 800 Mhz
128 MB Ram
32mb display

It is for my friends pc, I have installed NFS 2.

Can u please suggest me some games. 
Bye


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 6, 2006)

Try the following
1. Need for speed 4 and 5 
2. if you are lucky even hot pursuit 2 will run
3.Try Arcade racing games like Revolt 
4. Test drive 6 will also run but need for speed is better


----------



## blackleopard92 (Aug 6, 2006)

no, hot pursuit 2 would not run. I tried it.


----------



## Darthvader (Aug 6, 2006)

Here check this out
*www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-010467.htm


----------



## Venom (Aug 6, 2006)

Haha thats a great link indeed! same available for all chipsets, funny thing is no one knows it.


----------



## crazy_sumi (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I dont think there are much games that cun run on that system, but maybe you can try hot pursuit 2.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 9, 2006)

Digit gave Motocross Madness , Midtownmadness and Monster Truck madness All three are best running on this system of course if you still have the cds


----------

